# Dress Code Abu Dhabi



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello

I've spoken to many people and read many sites regarding the dress code in UAE and have come across contrasting views...

Some say stuff is fine other say no... (I guess it depends on the person, which is a stupid way or governing a law)

However I had a few questions...

Would wearing this be "offensive" in UAE? 



They are designed to keep your head cool which is ideal for Abu dhabi!!!

Also would wearing mens jewellery i.e. a necklace or hand bands be allowed or frowned upon? (NON offensive ones of course)???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What do you think you've posted? Because nothing has uploaded.


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> What do you think you've posted? Because nothing has uploaded.


NEW! AW 14-15 Adult Headwear

Many apologies..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> NEW! AW 14-15 Adult Headwear Many apologies..


Hmmmm, if it's your company or you are the agent, I wouldn't hold my breath personally.


----------

